# Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht



## peiner freak (23. Oktober 2013)

Moinmoin einer von den drei hafenmeister's war vorhin an meinem liegeplatz und meinte das sie alle drei post bekommen hätten das sie ab den 1,11,13 die schrancke zur slippanlage geschlossen halten sollen soll mich am 1,11 nochmal melden  ob sie wirklich dicht ist ich hoffe ja nicht die nächte slippe ist 20 km weg #d
SoLong Björn


----------



## pilker 11 (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

Moin
Die nächste Slippe ist 5 km weg in Bliesdorf!
Die ist von Okt.-April offen,restliche zeit Kostet es nen zehner.
Petri

Und lass mir ein paar fische drin,ich fahre dort auch oft.


----------



## peiner freak (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

denn könnt ich das boot auch hier in lenste am strand slippen  da sind weniger steine im wasser als in bliesdorf nicht falsch verstehn Slippe zu 90% alleine ohne steg ganz schlechte idee oder das auto einfach stehn lassen .


----------



## Axtwerfer (24. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

aus welchem Grund sollte denn die Slippe ab Nov. geschlossen werden ? Ist mir rätselhaft ;+


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (25. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

Ich denke mal das wird daran liegen , das einige mit zu schweren Booten da auftauchen .

Gruß


----------



## blue pearl (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

An der größe der Boote wird es kaum liegen. Vielleicht hinterlassen einige Zeitgenossen ja auch ihren Müll rund um die Slipanlage und darunter müssen dann mal wieder alle leiden, das ist wie beim Angeln von den Seebrücken. Bei allem gerede über die Sperrung der Slippe sollten wir doch erst mal die Entwicklung abwarten, oder man ruft den Hafenmeister einfach an und fragt was sache ist.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

Ich hab noch keinen Müll an der Slippe gesehen , außer im Mülleimer .
Aber die Frage der Hafenmeister nach Bootsgewichten haben einige Kollegen und ich dieses Jahr schon öfter gehört .
Gruß


----------



## elbetaler (26. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

An der Wasserkante ist diese Slippe schon im Sommer sauglatt! Schön mit dem Schienbein in den Trailer gehauen .... Schön, wenn der Schmerz nachlässt!
Und bei Frost wird´s noch sportlicher.
Ich meine, das ist ein typischer Fall für den gewollten Ausschluss von allen versicherungstechnischen Forderungen, die auf den Betreiber zukommen könnten. I.d.R. wird das durch den Hinweis "Auf eigene Gefahr" oder z.B. "Eingeschränkter Winterdienst" .... usw. ebenfalls erreicht. Deshalb wird es auch keinem weh tun, wenn es offen bleibt!?
Auch in der Nebensaison ist immer jemand auf dem Gelände. Es ist also kein Geisterort, der dann zum Wilde-Sau-Spielen einlädt. Ich habe dort nie gesehen, dass offensichtlich von den Anglern Müll hinterlassen wurde. 
Vor der Slippe ist ja nun nicht gerade viel Platz. Deshalb muss es schon organisiert zugehen. Und das klappt selbst dann, wenn schon mehrere gleichzeitig da sind. Nicht selten helfen sich die Besatzungen auch untereinander, klar, dann geht's schneller.
Also, wo ist das Problem?


Schöne Grüße.


----------



## trollingfreak (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

Ein weiterer Grund wird es sein das einige Sportkameraden selbst nach Aufforderung Ihr Gespann auf den Parkplätzen im Hafen abstellen weil sie zu faul sind zum Laufen!|krach: 
Ist zwar auch umständlich erst den Trailer auf dem Trailerparkplatz zu bringen und dann sein Auto auf den Autoparkplatz zu bringen....aber trotzdem die Slippe ist eine der besten hier auf der Ecke und dazu noch kostenlos(Nebensaison)! 
Gruß und Petri alle:vik:


----------



## Eristo (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*



peiner freak schrieb:


> denn könnt ich das boot auch hier in lenste am strand slippen  da sind weniger steine im wasser als in bliesdorf nicht falsch verstehn Slippe zu 90% alleine ohne steg ganz schlechte idee oder das auto einfach stehn lassen .



--------------------------------------------

Voraussetzung zum Slippen in Lenste ist die Mitgliedschaft im WSVL.|bla:

http://www.wsv-lenste.de/

Dort kann man dann auch gegen ein Pfand von 50Euronen auch dauerhaft einen Schlüssel für die Schranke erhalten.   

Denn selbst, wenn ein Mitglied als Vorbenutzer die Schranke nicht wie vorgeschrieben wieder geschlossen haben sollte, kann sie bei der Rückkehr vom Wasser unten sein...   :m

Ciao
Erich


----------



## schleppangler (27. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

Das, was Team Ahnungslos schon angedeutet hat wird zutreffen!
Die Slipanlage ist nur eingehängt(der Holzteil) und die Slippe hat nur eine Freigabe für 1200Kg Gesamtgewicht,also mit Trailer. Nur halten sich viele nicht daran. Das wird dann auch der Grund der Schließung sein.

Mfg Kay


----------



## blue pearl (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

Ich hab heute mit einem der Hafenmeister gesprochen und der hat bestätigt das die Slippe vom 1.11.13-31.03.14 geschlossen bleibt. Als Gründe nannte er einige Beschädigungen durch slippende an der Anlage in den letzten Jahren die dann immer wieder mit hohem Kostenaufwand repariert werden mußten. Das wollen sie jetzt vermeiden.


----------



## elbetaler (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

Vielen Dank für die Recherche. Trotzdem kann ich das nicht nachvollziehen, was da kaputt gehen soll, wenn man ein Boot zu Wasser lässt? 
Und warum kann keiner auf 400€-Basis (Rentner) dort Aufsicht führen? Da könnte dann auch bei ihm eine Gebühr entrichtet werden.
Wenn ich jedoch an die Nobelschlitten und tollen Böötchen in der Saison denke, haben sich mit den Leuten doch schon dreimal die Kosten reingespielt, für paar normale Wartungsarbeiten! Aber wie so oft, zerstört eine Minderheit an Vollidioten die Strukturen der mehrheitlich verantwortungsbewusst Handelnden!

... Stattdessen wird wohl die Anlage in Bliesdorf "glühen"! Auch gut, ist dann wenigstens eisfrei. :q


----------



## HD4ever (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*



trollingfreak schrieb:


> Ein weiterer Grund wird es sein das einige Sportkameraden selbst nach Aufforderung Ihr Gespann auf den Parkplätzen im Hafen abstellen weil sie zu faul sind zum Laufen!|krach:
> Ist zwar auch umständlich erst den Trailer auf dem Trailerparkplatz zu bringen und dann sein Auto auf den Autoparkplatz zu bringen....aber trotzdem die Slippe ist eine der besten hier auf der Ecke und dazu noch kostenlos(Nebensaison)!
> Gruß und Petri alle:vik:




bisher war das eigendlich auch kein Problem auf meine Nachfragen ... wenn die Angler da im Winter im Hafen sind ist ja alles menschenleer normalerweise ... 
ist das nun definitiv das die Schranke dann immer geschlossen ist ???
auf der webseite hab ich keine Info gesehen dazu #c


----------



## HD4ever (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*



blue pearl schrieb:


> Ich hab heute mit einem der Hafenmeister gesprochen und der hat bestätigt das die Slippe vom 1.11.13-31.03.14 geschlossen bleibt. Als Gründe nannte er einige Beschädigungen durch slippende an der Anlage in den letzten Jahren die dann immer wieder mit hohem Kostenaufwand repariert werden mußten. Das wollen sie jetzt vermeiden.



da platzt mir echt die Hutschnur ... was soll man da beim slippen kaputt machen ??? 
sone faule Ausrede !!!  #q 
Angler mit kleinen Booten sind halt weniger gern gesehen als die im Sommer dort üblichen Bonzen mit Ihren Yachten in Einfamilienhaus-Preisklasse 
könnte echt brechen - war da immer oft und gern ...


----------



## mathei (28. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

na toll. ganz großes Kino von der bonzen- anlage


----------



## peiner freak (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

er meinte zu mir das er sich nur vorstellen kann das die vielen reperaturen schuld sein und die kommen von deppen die zb ihr hänger mit boot versenken und natürlich die reste vom filetieren und pilzpullen blablabla 

werde ihn die tage mal anrufen und fragen ob sie jetzt dicht ist oder nicht wollte eigendlicj in 3 wochen wieder hoch ne woche .....


----------



## blue pearl (30. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

Das einige Zeitgenossen ihre Fische dort an der Slippe filitieren hab ich auch schon des öfteren gesehen, ich frag mich warum die das nicht draussen auf See erledigen wie andere auch.


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

Nun wartet doch erstmal ab . 
Nichts wird so heiß gegessen wie es gekocht wird .
Und mit den Bonzen hat das auch nichts zu tun , einfach und allein mit den Wartungskosten für die Slippe .
Da die Slippe eingehängt ist und nicht soviel Gewicht verträgt ,aber viele mit zu schweren Gespannen dort slippen hat man im Winter keine Kontrolle .
Also schließt man die Schranke  und schon hat man wieder Kontrolle.
Gruß


----------



## mathei (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

im winter sind da aber keine schweren gespanne


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*



mathei schrieb:


> im winter sind da aber keine schweren gespanne



Na mein lieber dann warst du wohl im Winter noch nicht in Grömitz .
Schätz doch mal was ne QuickSilver voll ausgerüstet  mit Tandemtrailer wiegt . Alles schon dagewesen .
Gruß


----------



## mathei (31. Oktober 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

denke über 2 t slipt da im winter keiner. ist mutti zu kalt.


----------



## peiner freak (3. November 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

und ob die da sind ....


----------



## blue pearl (3. November 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

[FONT=&quot]Moin ich hab diese Mail von der Hafenmeisterei Grömitz auf eine Anfrage erhalten[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]  wir haben viele Jahre die Slipanlage ( in der Nachsaison)  kostenlos zur Verfügung gestellt.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Viele wussten das zu Schätzen, aber einige nehmen alles für selbstverständlich und nehmen auch keine[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Rücksicht auf fremdes Eigentum. Schade.[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Ab Do. 08.11.2013 wird die Anlage geschlossen. [/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]Das Hafenbüro ist weiter besetzt[/FONT]
[FONT=&quot]MfG Hafenmeisterei[/FONT]


----------



## Torsk_SH (3. November 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

Da muss es doch eine Lösung geben, Schlüssel gegen Pfand oder so.
Dann sind die Slipper bekannt und man kann Geapanne mit Übergewicht herausselektieren.


----------



## peiner freak (11. November 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

das were dann warscheinlich zuviel arbeit und schätzen ist auch so eine sache denn ich glaube nicht das jeder weiß wieviel sein gespann wiegt


----------



## mathei (11. November 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*



peiner freak schrieb:


> das were dann warscheinlich zuviel arbeit und schätzen ist auch so eine sache denn* ich glaube nicht das jeder weiß wieviel sein gespann wiegt*


das wäre ja fatal


----------



## HD4ever (11. November 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*



Torsk_SH schrieb:


> Da muss es doch eine Lösung geben, Schlüssel gegen Pfand oder so.
> Dann sind die Slipper bekannt und man kann Geapanne mit Übergewicht herausselektieren.




schade ... sehe ich auch so ... 
irgendwas müsste doch möglich sein ....


----------



## peiner freak (14. November 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

Samstag schnagg ich ma mit dem hafenmeister hoffe ja noch das er mir aufschließt wenn ich nett frage und eine woche liegen lasse ansonsten werd ich mal großenbrode unsicher machen 
SoLong Björn


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (14. November 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

Moin 
Aufschließen wird er dir ,er lässt dich auch wieder raus .
Wenn er da ist ,ist es kein Problem . Aber er turnt da nur noch halbtags rum . 
Gruß


----------



## peiner freak (16. November 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

So war heut das Boot slippen und festmachen schrancke ist offen und bleibt wohl auch offen hafenmeisterrei ist erst ab dem 25,11 wieder besetzt


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (16. November 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*



peiner freak schrieb:


> So war heut das Boot slippen und festmachen schrancke ist offen und bleibt wohl auch offen hafenmeisterrei ist erst ab dem 25,11 wieder besetzt



Sehr gut . :m


----------



## peiner freak (16. November 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

Find ich auch morgen gehts dann erstmal zum schleppen raus ...


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (16. November 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

Waren heute los , ordentliche Welle .
Morgen gehts nochmal los .
Gruß


----------



## Torsk_SH (28. November 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

wie ist denn jetzt die Lage in Grömitz? ist Rampe offen oder muss man ausweichen?


----------



## peiner freak (28. November 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

letzte woche war sie offen wie das diese aussieht kann ich dir nicht sagen bin leider wieder in der heimat malochen einfach mal bei den hafen meisters anrufen


----------



## peiner freak (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

moin moin ist gerade jemand in grömitz und weiß ob die schrancke offen oder zu ist an der slippe ?


----------



## Team Ahnungslos (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

Ist offen  . 
Gruss


----------



## peiner freak (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

das ist schön danke denn können meine 4 Woche Urlaub ja ohne stress beginnen jiha....


----------



## elbetaler (21. Dezember 2013)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

...Peiner, ich ahne schlimmes!  (für die Dorsche, Mefos usw. )

 Na denn mal gooden Fang!
 Und:
 Frohes Fest, schöne Geschenke und nen guten Rutsch ins 2014 an alle hier, vor allem Gesundheit!


 Schöne Grüße.


----------



## Zim (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

Hallo,

weiß jemand von euch, ob man dort momentan kostenlos slippen kann? Ich konnte den Hafenmeister telefonisch nicht erreichen. 

Beste Grüße


----------



## peiner freak (28. März 2014)

*AW: Grömitz Jachthafen ab 1,11 Slippe dicht*

slippe ist offen


----------

